# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Do stair landings require Council Approval?

## Basilbrush

Hi Guys,  
Hopefully a quick answer to this scenario.  
My place has a set of timber stairs leading to the front door (12 stairs in total). The door is higher than the top step and is awkward to negotiate the key in. It seems quite a common thing with many QLDer properties (stairs leading straight to a door).  
If I was to construct a landing directly outside the front door (approx 1m x 1m) then re- attach the stairs would this require Council Approval? I'm leaning toward yes, as I am thinking that I would be changing the outside appearance of our house or can this be classified as repairs and maintenance to existing stairs? 
Cheers 
BB 
PS - Im in Brisbane, so BCC laws apply if at all.

----------


## ringtail

Forget the council mate, they have nothing to do with it. No building approval needed to rebuild a existing structure like stairs, even when adding a landing as you are just upgrading the structure to comply with the current building code, although you can check with a private certifier to be sure. Some might argue that you will need to have the footings for the landing posts etc.. inspected and the landing timber sized by a drafty but you can always claim owner builder status and do the design yourself. BCA 3.9.1.4 states that if the distance from the door threshold to the ground is 3 risers* or* 570 mm or more, you must have a landing that is minimum 750 mm long. Bear in mind that if you touch that staircase, the whole thing must comply with the current BCA ( rise and go, balustrade etc.) so be careful.

----------


## Basilbrush

Thanks Ringtail. I checked the front stairs as per BCA requirements you highlighted and I also had a good read of other clauses either side of it. I did however, only just think of it when you mentioned the stairs, measure the gap between each stair leading down from the back deck to ensure a sphere of 125mm could not fit through. EVERY stair is greater than 125mm, in fact the majority or 150mm or great with the rest coming in around 130-140mm. The rise and going is all over the place too. I am really surprised this was not highlighted in the Building Inspection Report when we bought the house. Is this something that should have been noted? Or is it because its just a really old house that they do not include things like that ?

----------


## ringtail

Well, yes and no. A good inspector should have picked it up but it makes no difference as the stairs when they were built ?? only had to comply with the code at the time - whatever that was, probably none. Existing structures only have to comply with the code of that era in which they were built. There is no retrospective compliance except maybe for smoke alarms and safety switches etc... *and of course bloody pool fences*. You must have some pretty big rises if you have 150 mm gaps. Max rise is 190 mm so with a 40 mm tread you would be very close. I suggest a total rebuild of the stairs with a more suitable rise of no more than 170 mm.

----------


## d00biez

hey guys 
this is very interesting as im going thru the exact same thing at my place. basilbrush i'd love to see any plans you draw up, no matter how rough..  
thanks ringtail for the info on bca. will do homework on this before doing anything 
cheers
dbz

----------

